# Are Lilacs (Branch & Flowers) Safe?



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I just wanted to check to be sure. 

I didn't see them on the dangerous plant list. But I didn't see them on the safe plant list either.

Also, just want to confirm that Wisteria is a definite no-no.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lilac branches are safe not sure about the flowers, Wisteria is a definite no-no its toxic.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Laura.


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

According to this site (http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2008-february/bird-safe-flower.aspx) they are. I'd try and find more sources to confirm though.
________
Medical Marijuana Card


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard that they (lilac) are safe, good thing too I love the smell of lilacs


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks all.

I was cutting some branches on our lilac bush and I though that it might be nice to put one in their cage. For something different.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes they are safe, like other members have said!  They will enjoy the branches!


----------

